# Bang for your buck stabilizer



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

just as the title says whats a stabilizer thats helps balance out my bow at full draw im lookin for somethin around 20-25 inches.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

B stinger competitor series.


----------



## peshikthe (Aug 1, 2011)

depending upon your cash flow, you can go with b stinger(i shoot deadcenter) but i shot a cartel stabilizer for a while and it is inexspensive but works well.


----------



## CSaddict (Mar 28, 2012)

I use Cartel. It's a stick with weight on it. They all work the same.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Vendetta Archery Grudge front bar and Partner In Crime rear bar. VERY affordable compared to other big brands and does what it's supposed to do!!!! Give them a look! http://www.vendettaarchery.net/product.php


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you want the lightest weight bar that is as stiff as possible in your price range... then you want to get enough weights to set up the bar or bars correctly.

I prefer stingers, they do what a stabilizer is supposed to but they are spendy.. you can however get a used set or a set of competitor bars and save some cash. as far as weights go, those don't matter, weight is weight.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

The Doinker AlumaKomp and Avancee lines are inexpensive and work well. I use a 25" AlumaKomp on one of my 3d rigs and love it.


----------



## txhunter279 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bernie's stabs are great! www.robinhoodvideos.com 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

doinker line without a doubt


----------



## Piranha_owns (Mar 13, 2012)

B Stinger


----------



## jspecracer (Oct 11, 2010)

dont know what your budget is, but i didnt have a enormous budget to spend $300-$500 either, so i went with the B-Stinger Competitor series. went with a 27" front and 12" side bar. The front bar is about $130 brand new. Seems to be the best bang for the buck, to get into the nicer equipment.


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bernies work well.


----------



## justinm82 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bernies


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for all the opinions im looking to spend about 125-150 MAX and i really like the lite hawk from bernies anybody using that??


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

For that kind of price range I would get a Doinker Fatty if I were to use a lot of weight.

If I use very light set ups I would go with the Doinker Avancee.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

Tommy15 said:


> thanks for all the opinions im looking to spend about 125-150 MAX and i really like the lite hawk from bernies anybody using that??


depends on how much you want up front, light hawks work fine with 3-4 oz up front, if you like to run more weight you may want to look at a stiffer bar. i shoot he light hawk on my alpha elite but not on my pro elite with spirals...


----------



## txhunter279 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy15 said:


> thanks for all the opinions im looking to spend about 125-150 MAX and i really like the lite hawk from bernies anybody using that??


I use the lite hawks, and I absolutely love them. If you call Bernie, he'll work with you to get a good setup. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

I am very happy with Specialty Archery's new line-up. Lightweight and very adjustable.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Dead center stabs. Very affordable and great customer service.


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Dead Center Archery Stabs. Give Todd a call. Great customer service and the stabs do just what they are supposed to do.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Bernies. Loving my lite hawk setup, but I do not shoot with much weight. But he can def get you set up right.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Doinker. The elites are really good and you can find them in the classified section quite frequently at an affordable price.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bowtechlx said:


> Doinker. The elites are really good and you can find them in the classified section quite frequently at an affordable price.


This right here pretty well sums it up


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

VENDETTA ENFORCER VENDETTA VENDETTA AMERICAN MADE EVERYNUT aNd BOLT KILLER BALANCE AND CUSTOMER SERVICE IS TOPS


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

SMABOWHUNTER said:


> Dead Center Archery Stabs. Give Todd a call. Great customer service and the stabs do just what they are supposed to do.


Another vote for Todd's stabs. Check out his website deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Bernie's


----------



## hfranz (Dec 1, 2009)

AEP stabs! Light weight, stiff, and reasonable on price. Nunzio is a very nice guy that will help you.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Bernie's stabs are great! www.robinhoodvideos.com 
Great for the money


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Picked up a Bernies litehawk setup this weekend at the ASA in London. Really like it so far. I wanted as light a setup as I could get that would hold on point. Shrunk my 50 yard groups a couple of inches right away. I went with the 30" front with a couple ounces on the tip and a 14" on the back with a loaded silencer.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Anything used. I'd look at Doinker, Stokerized, Paradigm, Vendetta, B Stinger, Trinity, Dead Center, Axion, K-Tech, Limbsaver, Octane, Fuse...all are decent. You just have to match the setup to the need. I would not shoot the other brand mentioned for even $10,000.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Karbon said:


> Anything used. I'd look at Doinker, Stokerized, Paradigm, Vendetta, B Stinger, Trinity, Dead Center, Axion, K-Tech, Limbsaver, Octane, Fuse...all are decent. You just have to match the setup to the need. I would not shoot the other brand mentioned for even $10,000.


Exactly what I was thinking. Lol


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Forgot about this thread but i ended up with an easton x-10 and i love it so far.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Dead Center - Todd will be at the IBO Worlds and is always willing to take the time to show you how his products will work on your bow.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

txhunter279 said:


> I use the lite hawks, and I absolutely love them. If you call Bernie, he'll work with you to get a good setup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo using Tapatalk


Agree! Check out Bernie's stabs. I use the control freak and love the stability.


----------

